# New ZZP Cold Air Intake - Cruze 1.4L



## ls1jt (Jan 15, 2017)

I wanted to share this with everyone on here, as it will be coming out soon. Had the chance to work with ZZP and feature their brand new cold air intake for review / installation. I borrowed a Cruze Eco for this install and it is a pretty nice part to install.

ZZP used to carry just their high flow intake, this new setup includes an air box as well now. Let me know what you think, I can answer any questions you may have. Not sure of their release date timetable yet, but from what I heard it is coming soon.

Thanks and enjoy!

-JT


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice but a little late to the market for the first gens.


----------



## ls1jt (Jan 15, 2017)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Nice but a little late to the market for the first gens.


Very true - They've had their non-boxed version for awhile, so who knows. Think it will work in the second gen?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

ls1jt said:


> Very true - They've had their non-boxed version for awhile, so who knows. Think it will work in the second gen?


I'll let you know soon.


----------



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

Any update of MPG loss? Was it for real? Can anyone confirm findings?


----------

